# Huawei honor rebooting



## Leviathan_80 (Jun 1, 2012)

I recently bought a Huawei honor 8860, running android 2.3.6.
Already after a few days it started rebooting in loop. (doesn't stop rebooting until I remove the battery). This happens perhaps 2-3 times a week. Does anyone know the what could cause this?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

There may be a problem with the OS. You can try and restore the device.


----------



## Leviathan_80 (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks! I'll give it a try...


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Besure to backup all inportant data!


----------

